# MTB-Helm Allmountain / Tour - Race vs MTB



## Bruce_Will_Es (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

früher (5 Jahre) waren die Helme weitgehend gleich, oder? Der MTB-Helm hatte halt ein Visier. Das Visier unterscheidet den Bell Volt XC auch vom RR-Helm. Hat eine hammer Belüftung:




 Jetzt steht bald ein neuer an und ich wunder mich.

Denn jetzt sehen die Helme im MTB-Bereich aber eher wie Kletterhelme oder aus dem Skatebereich aus, die Belüftung scheint deutlich weniger wichtig? Wenn ich da bei 30+°C am Hang bergauf strample? Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Logic (29. Juli 2019)

Die MTB-Helme sind in den letzten Jahren einfach "nur" im Nackenbereich tiefer nach unten gezogen, um mehr Schutz zu bieten.
Eine dadurch schlechtere Belüftung habe ich bei mir nicht festgestellt. bin da mit meinem Cratoni Allset ganz zufrieden.

Gibt sicher auch Modelle, die da massiver gestaltet sind, aber grundsätzlich ist das nicht so, behaupte ich.
2. Behauptung: Und bei 30+°C bergauf wird dir unter jedem Helm warm, gibt ja kaum/keinen Luftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (29. Juli 2019)

Wenn du einen XC-Helm haben willst, dann gibt es den immer noch. zB den hier: https://www.bellhelmets.com/p/catalyst-mips-mountain-bike-helmet

Für Trails macht ein Helm mit etwas mehr Material im Nacken mehr Sinn. Das war vor 5 Jahren auch schon so.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (5. August 2019)

Ok, wie viel Luft sich so unterm Helm staut, kann ich tatsächlich gar nicht sagen. Der Volt hat eine überragende Performance in dieser Hinsicht.

Ich vergleiche eigentlich nur die Luftöffnungen und die möglichen Luftdurchlässe und -kanäle in der Styroporschale.




Im Vergleich dazu der aktuelle von Bell:




Aber stimmt, der Schutzfaktor am Hinterkopf ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Florent29 (5. August 2019)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche eigentlich nur die Luftöffnungen und die möglichen Luftdurchlässe und -kanäle in der Styroporschale.



So einfach ist es auch wieder nicht...aktuelle Aero-Helme haben zB sog. Venturi-Öffnungen, die trotz weniger Öffnungen einen besseren Luftstrom gewährleisten sollen.

Istja aber egal...du hast ja nun deine Antwort: Leicht, luftig, sicher, alles in einem geht nicht.


----------



## panter40 (5. August 2019)

Hi
ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich nichts anderes gefunden habe
ich habe einen normalen Helm zum MTB, bin allerdings am überlegen ob ich mir den
*Cratoni - C-Maniac Pro



*​





zulegen sollte wenn es mal etwas ruppiger im Gelände zugeht.

Ich bin kein Downhiller 

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung, oder ist es übertrieben, reicht der Schutz? 









​



*Details zu  *


----------



## Florent29 (6. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich nichts anderes gefunden habe
> ich habe einen normalen Helm zum MTB, bin allerdings am überlegen ob ich mir den
> *Cratoni - C-Maniac Pro
> ...



Bist du lebensmüde?

Das Ding ist eine Todesfalle. Ernsthaft.
Der Kinnbügel ist direkt ohne jegliche Kraftableitung im Styropor verankert und ist aus richtig üblem Billigplastik. Wenn du da draufstürzt, dann hast du nicht nur null Schutzwirkung, sondern mit etwas Pech noch die Splitter in der Fresse. Ich kann nach wie vor nicht verstehen, wieso sowas verkauft werden darf.

Es gibt richtig gute Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel, die auch eine DH-Zulassung haben, wie zB Giro Switchblade, Bell Super DH oder MET Parachute MCR. Ich habe selbst einen von denen und nutze den für Endurorennen und etwas heftigere Endurotouren. Für den Park habe ich dann schon noch mal einen richtigen Fullface.


----------



## panter40 (6. August 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort 
Ich würde gerne nur einen Helm dabei haben 
Bikepark und nur downhill fahre ich nicht aber ab und an sind mal ein paar recht ruppige Passagen dabei....
Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## CM_Christopher (6. August 2019)

Wichtig ist das dir der Helm vernünftig passt >> gleichgestellt ist das der Helm downhill zertifiziert ist und würde ich hier darauf achten das der Kinnbügel die ASTM F1952-15 Zertifizierung hat (diese ist jedoch nicht bei jedem vernünftigen Helm vorhanden, aka. sie ist gut zu haben aber kein muss, also nicht drauf versteifen) >> danach dein Budget >> und dann kommt meines erachtens das Aussehen.

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig :3


----------



## CM_Christopher (6. August 2019)

Noch eine empfehlung: MET Parachute, super leicht und total gut belüftet (nicht den neuen sondern den "alten") natürlich ist der neue (MET Parachute MRC) super wenn er in dein Budget passt :3


----------



## Black-Under (6. August 2019)

Der hier ist richtig gut belüftet.








						A2 Dropout  Mips Helm -  Rot (SRAM Edition)
					

Der wegweisende A2 ist der MTB-Trail-Helm von Troy Lee Designs, der alle Boxen überprüft. Die stylische Hülle verfügt nicht nur über große Einlass- und Auslassöffnungen, sondern auch über den besten Aufprallschutz. Mit abbrechbaren...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (6. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> Ich würde gerne nur einen Helm dabei haben
> Bikepark und nur downhill fahre ich nicht aber ab und an sind mal ein paar recht ruppige Passagen dabei....
> Was würdest du empfehlen?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht pauschal beantworten.

Fühlst du dich an manchen Stellen unsicher ohne Kinnbügel? Dann such dir einen der "guten" Helme aus, zB von Giro, Bell, Leatt, MET usw. 

NICHT den Cratoni oder den Alpina, die sind Schrott. Und vom Bell Super 3R halte ich persönlich auch nicht viel.

Alternativen wären a. eine Halbschale mit gutem Rundumschutz, zB der oben genannte tld A2 oder der MET Roam oder b. ein superleichter Fullface wie der Fox Proframe.
Wirklich "brauchen" in dem Sinne wirst du einen Kinnbügel aber nicht bei deinem Profil.


----------



## Black-Under (6. August 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht pauschal beantworten.
> 
> Fühlst du dich an manchen Stellen unsicher ohne Kinnbügel? Dann such dir einen der "guten" Helme aus, zB von Giro, Bell, Leatt, MET usw.


Man sollte dabei beachten dass ein Kinnbügel u.U. ein wenig Sicht nimmt und deswegen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
Ich fahre den Troy Lee weil ich son komischen Quadratschädel habe und es der einzige Helm war der passte. Deswegen weiß ich, dass die Belüftung wirklich gut ist und er Top verarbeitet ist. Wie wichtig das Mips System ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Florent29 (6. August 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei beachten dass ein Kinnbügel u.U. ein wenig Sicht nimmt und deswegen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.



Joa, ein bißchen vielleicht. Wenn man eh gern mit Goggle fährt, macht das aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Black-Under (6. August 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Joa, ein bißchen vielleicht. Wenn man eh gern mit Goggle fährt, macht das aber keinen Unterschied.


Stimmt allerdings. Zu den Goggle beschlagen die eigentlich innen nicht? Meine normale Brille ist schnell beschlagen ich kann mir vorstellen mit Goggle ist das noch schlimmer.


----------



## Florent29 (6. August 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Stimmt allerdings. Zu den Goggle beschlagen die eigentlich innen nicht? Meine normale Brille ist schnell beschlagen ich kann mir vorstellen mit Goggle ist das noch schlimmer.



Nein, ist eigentlich eher besser. 

Und natürlich gibt es auch Anti Fog Gläser für Goggles


----------



## panter40 (6. August 2019)

unsicher eigentlich nicht....
dachte nur für Eventualitäten...…...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panter40 (6. August 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht pauschal beantworten.
> 
> Fühlst du dich an manchen Stellen unsicher ohne Kinnbügel? Dann such dir einen der "guten" Helme aus, zB von Giro, Bell, Leatt, MET usw.
> 
> ...


unsicher eigentlich nicht....
 dachte nur für Eventualitäten...…...​


----------



## panter40 (6. August 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei beachten dass ein Kinnbügel u.U. ein wenig Sicht nimmt und deswegen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
> Ich fahre den Troy Lee weil ich son komischen Quadratschädel habe und es der einzige Helm war der passte. Deswegen weiß ich, dass die Belüftung wirklich gut ist und er Top verarbeitet ist. Wie wichtig das Mips System ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.



was hat es mit dem Mips System und den Goggles auf sich ? (sorry aber sagt mir nichts:-(  )


----------



## Logic (6. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Mips System











						Safety for helmets
					

Our mission is leading the world to safer helmets. Here’s everything you need to know about helmet safety.




					mipsprotection.com
				






panter40 schrieb:


> Goggles







 Quasi die Skibrille.


----------



## MTBLA (17. August 2019)

Habe neulich mit meinem POC Dirthelm eine Bodenprobe genommen, die am Helm - und nur am Helm eine fette Delle hinterlassen hat. Man kann ja viel über die Marketing Aussagen der Hersteller diskutieren. Ob der Helm wirklich was taugt, zeigt erst der Selbsttest. 
Deshalb die Frage in die Runde welchen Helm würdet ihr aus eigener Crash Erfahrung für Enduro und All Mountain empfehlen ?


----------



## Florent29 (19. August 2019)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Habe neulich mit meinem POC Dirthelm eine Bodenprobe genommen, die am Helm - und nur am Helm eine fette Delle hinterlassen hat. Man kann ja viel über die Marketing Aussagen der Hersteller diskutieren. Ob der Helm wirklich was taugt, zeigt erst der Selbsttest.
> Deshalb die Frage in die Runde welchen Helm würdet ihr aus eigener Crash Erfahrung für Enduro und All Mountain empfehlen ?



Ich empfehle dir einen Helm, der dir gut passt. Wenn möglich mit irgendeinem Rotational-Impact-System (keine Ahnung ob das was bringt, aber das ist es mir totzdem wert) und ASTM-Zertifizierung.


----------



## Gluehhops (5. September 2019)

Kennt jemand den Mavic Crossmax SL Pro MIPS aus eigener Erfahrung? Sieht ähnlich gut belüftet aus, wie der TLD A2 bei halbem Preis.






						Crossmax SL Pro MIPS Helm - Cross-country - Helme - MTB | Mavic
					

Der optimale Helm für den Cross-country-Sport ist schnell, leicht und sicher zugleich. Er fühlt sich an, als ob du gar keinen Helm auf dem Kopf hast. Aber er bietet ultimativen Schutz, wenn du ihn brauchst.   Darum verfügt der Crossmax SL Pro MIPS über ei




					shop.mavic.com


----------



## Sandheide (7. September 2019)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Mavic Crossmax SL Pro MIPS aus eigener Erfahrung? Sieht ähnlich gut belüftet aus, wie der TLD A2 bei halbem Preis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu dem Mavic kann ich dir nix sagen. Ich habe die Woche leider testen können wie gut der TLD A2 den Kopf schützt. Und da kann ich ihn bestens empfehlen. Kaufen würde ich ihn mir aber vermutlich nicht mehr da das Visier nur einseitig rausgebrochen ist und mir die Nase und Gesicht zerschnitten hat.


----------



## paulch7780 (15. September 2019)

Ich liege gerade im Krankenhaus nach einem Verbremser auf dem Weg den ich vorher 50 mal gefahren bin, 2-3 Steinchen an der falschen Stelle, Karma...Doc meinte Ellenbogenschleimbeutel wird ueberbewertet. Jetzt muss Vertrauen wieder aufgebaut werden, Gelenkschoner sind klar, ich habe Alpine half face Helm angehabt, der hat kaum etwas angekommen aber letzte Woche im KH war wohl ein  Holländer ohne Zaehne angeliefert worden, das hat mich ueberzeigt. Gibt es einen fullface mit dem man die Zaehne behaelt und nicht an Hitzetod stirbt? Integral Helme schneiden wohl eher nicht so gut ab.  500 Gramm waere denke ich akzeptabel.


----------



## Sandheide (15. September 2019)

Gibt es überhaupt so leichte Fullface? Ich habe mir jetzt den Met Parachute MCR geholt. Macht einen vernünftigen eindruck.


----------



## paulch7780 (15. September 2019)

MCR3 oder Vorgänger. Das aktuelle Modell ist nicht ganz billig. Wie ist die Hitze da drin und die Sicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (15. September 2019)

paulch7780 schrieb:


> MCR3 oder Vorgänger. Das aktuelle Modell ist nicht ganz billig. Wie ist die Hitze da drin und die Sicht?


Das aktuelle Modell.  Konnte ihn leider noch net auf der Tour testen da meine Schulter noch am Arsch ist.


----------



## paulch7780 (15. September 2019)

Ist das hier ein Kruepel-Thread  Danke fuer die Auskunft und gute Besserung!


----------



## Sandheide (15. September 2019)

paulch7780 schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein Kruepel-Thread  Danke fuer die Auskunft und gute Besserung!


Danke. Gleichfalls.


----------



## Sandheide (27. September 2019)

paulch7780 schrieb:


> MCR3 oder Vorgänger. Das aktuelle Modell ist nicht ganz billig. Wie ist die Hitze da drin und die Sicht?


So konnte ihn heute endlich testen. Allerdings nur im Downhill. Temperatur und Sicht war sehr angenehm. Fühlt sich beim fahren sehr gut an.


----------



## costumbiker (14. März 2020)

wichtig ist das die Helme sehr schlicht und möglichst einfarbig matt-schwarz sind und KEIN "Sonnenschild" haben dieses Sonnenschild outet direkt als Tourist und Trekkingradler etc.


----------



## Logic (14. März 2020)

Einen sechs Monate alten Thread auszugraben, mit einem Post, der noch nicht mal lustig ist, ist natürlich auch ein Statement!


----------



## costumbiker (15. März 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> Einen sechs Monate alten Thread auszugraben, mit einem Post, der noch nicht mal lustig ist, ist natürlich auch ein Statement!


doch es gibt Helme die so eine Art "Sonnenschutz" vorne haben , solche Helme Tragen fast alle Trekking etc. Radler glaube es mir !


----------



## Gluehhops (16. März 2020)

Ok, das war lustig


----------

